# A walk through the yard!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, Jessie took me and Ices up to her yard yesterday evening to work dogs and for me to meet the two "new" additions (Cash and TuTu), and to see what Ices could do with all the barking and distraction from the other dogs. Ices was nervous when we first got there, all the barking and new smells made her a little unsure about her surroundings, but with me by her side, she was rock solid and quickly settled in and felt right at home, as she should have, since that's where she was born. 

Ices showed us a side of her I've never seen before! She started by growling at her sister, Jolene (I call her Jo-Jo), and then got ballsy enough to growl at her grannie, Cali, and then wanted to go at it with her own mama, Cheerio! Mind you, Ices was crated in the shade while the other dogs were working. She sounded like a honey badger or a Tasmanian devil in the crate. She even growled at Cash when he went by pulling the chains! Silly dog that she is. 

We put her on the scale and she weighs a nice 36 lbs! She pulled a little bit yesterday, about 40 lbs, but didn't want to do too much since she had ripped her paw pads on our walk the night before. She wasn't limping or favoring her feet at all, so we didn't realize it until after we unhooked her from the tire she was pulling. Guess her little sensitive butt needs to stick to walking through people's yards instead of on the road since there's no sidewalks around my neighborhood lol.

Anyway, I was so proud of my girl for showing me what she's really got in her. I didn't get any pictures of her, but I believe Jessie got a couple that she might share later on. I hope to be able to do this more often and get Ices ready for Nationals. We might even give the Conformation side of it a try, though I'm still undecided. Regardless of what we decide to do at Nationals, it won't be anything serious for us, as I want it to be fun for her, and just get her some exposure. We're taking it light for now, giving her a chance to mature and develop into the dog I know she can be. Right now, I'm still allowing her to enjoy being a puppy. She'll be 1 yr old in less than a month, and she's pleased me so far, and I know it can only get better from here.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thats awesome! im glad that ur so happy with her. shes very pretty too! 

and i know what u mean about the pad thing. ive been lettin Odin relax and take it easy cuz he ripped a good bit of his right rear pad off. very tender, he pulled his foot back when i gently touched it, and that was on sunday, almost a week.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh what fun! Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She'll let me touch her feet, that's definitely not an issue. She's a tough gal, lol. We just didn't want to make it any worse for the wear, lol. But yes, I'm very pleased with her, and so thankful that Jessie afforded me the opportunity to have such a wonderful dog off her yard! She's such a character. She loves all kids, and most any adult human lol. It's just the dogs that she's not too fond of lol. But, that's to be expected. I half expected her to come home and try the same thing with Roller after she got so brave with Jessie's dogs, but she was so happy to see Roller and wanted to do nothing but play with him. Which is good because Roller wouldn't have put up with it lol. 

She settled down and just laid on the couch next to me for about an hour last night before I decided to tuck her in and go to bed myself. She's such a versatile dog, and I love it. She loves to ride, she loves to play with kids, and screams like a banshee if mine get out of her reach. She's made me so proud of her in the time she's been here with us, and I couldn't have asked for a better dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cool! Glad you all had a great time!! No pictures!?!? lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NITRAM2K9 said:


> Oh what fun! Sounds like an awesome day!


It was Nitram! I've only been up there to see the dogs one other time, and that was on my birthday last year, when I first laid hands on Ices when she was about 3 or 4 wks old. So, it was definitely a blast to get to go back up there and visit everyone again. It's not that Jessie won't let me go, it's my vehicle that won't allow it, lol, and my work schedule. But, we're definitely going to try to do it again more often. Especially since we're trying to get ready for Nationals in October.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> So cool! Glad you all had a great time!! No pictures!?!? lol


I didn't even take my camera out of my purse when we got there Amy! I know, shame on me. I got one picture, and it was of Jessie's daughter Cheyenne lounging in the sled on the side of the dirt track where we worked Ices and Jo. The rest of the time, we were handling dogs, so I didn't bother with my phone's camera. I should have gotten some video of Ices' reaction to her grandma and mama, but I didn't. Maybe next time. I know Jessie snapped a few shots, and maybe she'll post them up later.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am soooo jealous B. You have an awesome dog, and an awesome kennel nearby. Lucky lady. 
I'm Glad Ices is turning out the way you wanted her to.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So cool Bev! Glad Ices is showing promise and her true bulldog nature growling at her four legged family members lol! I want to walk through a yard too !!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love her! She is so purdy too  I would looove to take a walk through that yard! Glad she is doing well for you so far and I look forward to some future pulling pictures!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> I am soooo jealous B. You have an awesome dog, and an awesome kennel nearby. Lucky lady.
> I'm Glad Ices is turning out the way you wanted her to.


Awe, don't be jealous Shanna! I just so happened to build an awesome friendship with a wonderful woman who lives near by and happens to be a member here, lol. I'm glad I finally made a friend in my area that's into the dogs like I am.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> So cool Bev! Glad Ices is showing promise and her true bulldog nature growling at her four legged family members lol! I want to walk through a yard too !!


Yeah, she tripped me and Jessie both out acting the way she did. We had a good laugh. You'd be in Dog Heaven if you walked through Jessie's yard!



::::COACH:::: said:


> I love her! She is so purdy too  I would looove to take a walk through that yard! Glad she is doing well for you so far and I look forward to some future pulling pictures!


Everyone thinks Ices is pretty, lol. On the ride up there yesterday, she was sitting in my lap looking out the passenger window as we passed a rig, and the driver honked at her! We'll definitely have some pulling pictures in the future! You'd definitely love her if you laid hands on her, she's such an awesome little dog.

After some in-depth discussion on our drive yesterday, I've decided I'm going to up Ices' food intake and put a little extra weight on her, and then "shred" her back down to improve her muscle tone. I know she's still young, at only 11 months old, but she'll stand a better chance of pulling more if I beef her up a bit. So, don't be surprised if you see a drastic change in her over the next month or so, as far as weight.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay for pictures!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She tucks right in like she knows exactly what she's doing. She's going to be a powerhouse when she's older.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Yay for pictures!





EckoMac said:


> She tucks right in like she knows exactly what she's doing. She's going to be a powerhouse when she's older.


Thank you ladies! I'm so happy Jessie was able to post pictures while I was at work! Thank you Jessie!

Shanna, I sure hope she is.. and being as small as she is, if she gives it her all, she's gonna kick some butt and take some names!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow she looks amazing!!! Those ears are the best! Such a pretty girl! Thanks for posting Jessie!! Lol


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

That's because Ices IS pretty


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the pictures!!! She is a natural


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> Wow she looks amazing!!! Those ears are the best! Such a pretty girl! Thanks for posting Jessie!! Lol


Thank you Amy! I love her ears too. I also love that she's so great with being touched. She could care less what I do to her. I can roll her belly up and play with her feet, trim her nails mess with her tail, ears anything. She doesn't like showing her teeth. We're still working on that one lol.



Kingsgurl said:


> That's because Ices IS pretty


Awe! Thank you so much for your compliment Tina.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Love the pictures!!! She is a natural


Thanks Nadia! I sure hope she still loves it as much when the load gets heavier lol.


----------

